# 2000 Altima Transaxle Filter ?



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Guys, 
I'm not sure if my 2000 Altima GXE has a serviceable transmission filter.
The auto parts store shows a filter and gasket kit for my car but the Haynes
manual says to just drain and refill the fluid at the intervals. Can you help me out ?
Thanks !!


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

sorry, bump


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Get admin to remove the other posts... :newbie: *cough* sorry

anywho, the haynes manual is right. All you have to do is open up the drain plug on the pan and let it drain. Not all of it will drain out so you may want to do it a few times (as in, do it once, drive 5k, again, another 5k, again and call it good for a while). This way you make sure you get all the crappy fluid out. But I would say once is not enough because you leave about 1/3 of the fluid still in there. But at least you don't have to take the pan off. And even if you did (like I did because I was a :newbie: and didn't read up on it first) you'll find that you can't get the filter off... and you run the risk of stripping out hte pan bolts... which I did to oneof them... *sigh* so its pretty easy. I forget what size socket you need for the plug but its pretty big. Good luck


Darktide


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Its just a mesh screen in there... nothing to really service. Darktide is dead on with his suggestion, I already dropped my tran fluid last weekend, going to drop and refill in a few weeks and prolly once again in a month or two.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll plan to change it in the way you described.
I'm kinda new at this forum posting, how do I get the admin to remove the other posts ?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

they already did.

The easiest way is just to replace the text and title with "delete this post please". I've done it once or twice myself. Normally admin will pick up on it pretty quick and others will just ignore it. Have fun with the fluid change .
Darktide


----------

